# Nippy Tiel



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a new tiel the other day, and he's a bit nippy at the moment. My first tiel never acted like this, he was a bit of a doll. So I really don't know what to do with him. He doesnt seem to step up, and when ever I ask him to or put my finger near him he throws a tantrum and bites me. It's kind of like he has these sudden anger fits and bites what ever is near him fingers and all. I also use a dowel, which he goes on without an issue, it's the finger he doesnt seem to like.

Will he always be like this?
Is it a territorial issue?
I know persistance pays, but my fingers are kind of sore.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is in a new home and needs some time to get comfortable  Spike was hand fed and still took 2 weeks to get use to me and even longer to allow scritches. Here is a video I like about taming your tiel http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx Hope this helps


----------



## skyebaby (Jul 19, 2009)

Spike thats a very good link that you posted....


----------



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

That was a very good link Spike.

I actually already do those things with him, so it's good to know that I was on the right track with him.


----------



## skyebaby (Jul 19, 2009)

MnA,

Perhaps you can show him that when do want to put your hands near put his fav treat in your hand as a reward. I use to have a tiel that would do that. Each time I would jerk away it would show her that I was fearful of being bitten. So I finally just would put her fav treat in my and..put my hand either near or in her cage and she would nip at me but finally she learned I was not scared...she saw the treat and it took a few times but finally she associated my hands with treats, head rubs and lots of love...good luck with your little fella...


----------

